# breeder help needed.



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello I am very new to the breed. I live in South Carolina. I am hoping to add a havanese puppy to my family. I started researching a few breeders but I need some recommendations or experience from anyone . 

I looked at the following breeders:

Havanese at Mariposa= Rock Hill, South Carolina
Luv Bug Havanese-North Carolina
Faust House Havanese =North Carolina

Thanks for your help.


----------



## blevyva (Mar 31, 2016)

Loki came from Luv Bug and Zorro was bred by a different breeder (Belamour) but mom and dad were both bred by Luv Bug. In fact, Connie owns the dad (Eddie). Connie has beautiful dogs with great temperaments. I don't know anything about the others.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you for the response. I talked with Connie on last week. I am looking to adopt a puppy within 6 to 9 months. I like the fact that she will place me on waitlist but won't accept any money for a deposit until she sure she'll have a puppy. She also seems very nice and informed. She answered my questions . I am looking for a female. My yorkie gets along better with other females. Unfortunately, I was told that females are in higher demand.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi, sorry I don't know those breeders but you might ask Tom King who posts on here. He is a Hav breeder from NC and probably knows these breeders. Maybe he could suggest someone who might have a puppy for you sooner. The breeders all seem to know eachother, it seems.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We can highly recommend Michelle, at Mariposa. She is a good friend, and Pam mentored her. I don't think there are many days that they don't talk on the phone, and send pictures back and forth, discuss xrays, and such. She has stayed at our house numerous times. She raises nice puppies too.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks Tom, for responding. I communicated with others but something in my spirit just liked Michelle more. She seems so pleasant and open although we never meant. Some other individuals highly recommend her as well. Well this settles it for me. No matter how long I have to wait, I feel it will be worth it . Mariposa it will be.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

i expect her waiting list is a lot like ours. It always changes. Even though there may be more people ahead of you, there will always be some that drop off for various reasons. We don't really know what the real state of our waiting list is, until we have puppies, and start contacting people on the list. 

Only rarely will Pam go right down the list, and everyone is ready for a puppy. More often than not, half will have found a puppy somewhere else, and not notify us, have some family issue to come up, or the timing not be right for whatever reason.

I expect all good breeders have a waiting list, and if you aren't on it, chances are not too good you'll find a puppy you want right away.

Michelle is full time with her dogs, just like Pam is, and really cares.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Thank you for the response. I talked with Connie on last week. I am looking to adopt a puppy within 6 to 9 months. I like the fact that she will place me on waitlist but won't accept any money for a deposit until she sure she'll have a puppy. She also seems very nice and informed. She answered my questions . I am looking for a female. My yorkie gets along better with other females. Unfortunately, I was told that females are in higher demand.


There are a lot of good breeders who won't take a deposit until they are sure they have a puppy for you (barring unusual circumstances). I honestly wouldn't want to work with a breeder who wanted a deposit just to get on a wait list.

And Connie is right, I'm not sure why, because I think for the average pet home, boys are AT LEAST as good an option. (perhaps better) But lots of people do seem to have their hearts set on a girl.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I was thinking that as well regarding the deposit. I really don't want to put down a deposit just to be placed on a waitlist. I've pretty much made up my mind though. I really like Mariposa and I'll just patiently wait it out.


----------

